# Si passivante, sì o no? Per: Verbo modale + transitivo non pronominale in forma passiva



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti!
Qualche giorno fa mi sono imbattuto in una frase che mi ha lasciato un po' perplesso:
_
Io penserei che una differenza di pronuncia dovesse avvertirsi._

Al momento ne ravvisai subito la stranezza e, non del tutto lucido, ho pensato che la colpa di questa fosse attribuibile alla concordanza dei tempi. Allora chiesi all'autore se non si fosse sbagliato e questi (madrelingua italiano) mi rispose che non ci trovava nulla che non andasse bene.
Dopo averci riflettuto su per un po', essendo io lento nel dirimere la questione, sono arrivato alla conclusione che la frase corretta fosse la seguente 1. (mantenendo ovviamente la costruzione di base):
1. «_Io penserei che una differenza di pronuncia *la si dovesse avvertire.*_»;
2. «_Io penserei che una differenza di pronuncia *si dovesse avvertirla.*_»;
però, controllando in rete (purtroppo non ricordo più di preciso dove l'ho letto), ho trovato che in base alle regole andrebbe scritta così:
3. «_Io penserei che una differenza di pronuncia _*dovesse essere avvertita*_._»

Ammesso che la 3. sia corretta senza che cambi il significato della frase originale, a me interessa sapere quali delle quattro costruzioni (la 1., la 2., la 3. e l'originale) siano corrette nel linguaggio standard o semplicemente accettabili in altri registri.
In concreto e in generale:
*A.* è possibile utilizzare il _si_ passivante per dare forma passiva a un verbo transitivo non pronominale?
*B. *e se quest'ultimo è accompagnato da un verbo servile?
*C. *Se è possibile utilizzarlo, come devono essere inclusi i clitici nella frase? In posizione enclitica all'infinito o proclitica al modale?
*D. *Se 1. e 2. sono corrette, il pronome _la_ è necessario o superfluo alla costruzione?

(Naturalmente si deve tenere conto che _avvertire_ è transitivo - non è pronominale, né riflessivo, né intransitivo - e il complemento oggetto espresso è antecedente il verbo a cui si riferisce.)

Ringrazio anticipatamente chiunque possa dare il proprio contributo.


----------



## Pat (√2)

dragonseven said:


> Al momento ne ravvisai subito la stranezza e, non del tutto lucido, ho pensato che la colpa di questa fosse attribuibile alla concordanza dei tempi.


Oh, siamo in due a non essere lucidi, perché anch'io penso che i tempi verbali siano il problema n. 1.
Qual era il messaggio? "Sarei portato a pensare che debba avvertirsi una differenza nella pronuncia"?


----------



## dragonseven

Pat (√2) said:


> Qual era il messaggio?


 Ciao Pat!
Credo fosse questo: "Ipoteticamente io penso che in realtà si deve/debba avvertire una differenza di pronuncia".
Ma volendo potrei chiedere conferma di ciò.


----------



## Pat (√2)

dragonseven said:


> Ma volendo potrei chiedere conferma di ciò.


Ottimo! Penso che, prima di tutto, _non dovrebbero_ esserci dubbi sul significato della frase


----------



## bearded

Salve, amici.
Sono io l'autore della frase ..un po' sibillina citata all'inizio da dragonseven.
Quello che intendevo dire era ''sono dell'opinione che una differenza di pronuncia (erano due vocaboli quasi omofoni) si dovrebbe avvertire''.
Lasciamo da parte il 'dovesse/debba/dovrebbe' che non è l'oggetto di questo thread.  Sono d'accordo con dragonseven che - aggiungendo 'la' (pronome di richiamo) - la frase diventa grammaticalmente perfetta:  ''penserei che una differenza di pronuncia la si dovesse avvertire''. Tuttavia sono incline a pensare che questo 'la' non sia necessario né grammaticalmente né per la comprensione, cioè sia pleonastico, e che quindi la frase stia in piedi anche così come io l'avevo scritta. Dico 'sono incline' perché non sono sicuro al 100%, e dunque anch'io sono desideroso di leggere le vostre opinioni in merito per le quali vi ringrazio in anticipo.
Del resto mi pare che anche le formulazioni alternative 2-3 siano corrette - anche se in uno stile un po' ''forzato''.


----------



## Pat (√2)

bearded man said:


> Lasciamo da parte il 'dovesse/debba/dovrebbe' che non è l'oggetto di questo thread.


Ehi!  Come fai a lasciarlo da parte? La domanda di base posta da D7 è: "quale delle quattro costruzioni è corretta?" La mia risposta è: con quei modi e tempi verbali, nessuna.


----------



## dragonseven

Pat (√2) said:


> La domanda di base posta da D7 è: "quale delle quattro costruzioni è corretta?"


 Sì, esattamente. Ma per la precisione riguarda il _si _passivante, come specificato nel titolo della discussione.
Intendo dire che, cambiando modo o tempo verbale, la frase cambierebbe solo la costruzione semantica mentre quella sintattica rimarrebbe la stessa.
Quindi, pur apportando la correzione (di modo/tempo) verbale, quale delle quattro versioni di costruzione (sintattica) è corretta?

Tutto è cominciato QUI (#117, #125, #130).

P.s.: La questione dei tempi interessa anche a me, ma la trovo secondaria rispetto al quesito che ho posto. Spero che alla fine di questo topic tutti i nodi vengano al pettine. 

P.p.s.: Comunque Pat, se è più comodo per te parlare della tua frase 





Pat (√2) said:


> "Sarei portato a pensare che debba avvertirsi una differenza nella pronuncia"


(sempre che tu la ritenga corretta ), allora discutiamo pure questa. A me va bene, è uguale (a parte il fatto che nella tua il _si_ è diverso, quindi dovresti prima porla in forma passiva per far sì che se ne possa discutere qui).


----------



## bearded

Nel mio #5 non mi sono voluto occupare delle domande specifiche sul 'si' passivante e sull'uso enclitico di esso in un infinito preceduto da un verbo servile, per due ragioni:
- non ho avuto finora modo di documentarmi circa le norme in merito,
- ma ritengo che sia un problema piuttosto insussistente. Infatti, secondo me, frasi del tipo
1) _nelle vicinanze di un aeroporto, qualche forte rumore di aereo deve pure udirsi!
2) in vecchiaia, alcuni  dolori articolari possono certamente sentirsi_
sono perfettamente corrette.
1) 'Deve pure udirsi' equivale a 'si deve pure udire'
2) 'possono certamente sentirsi' equivale a 'si possono certamente sentire'.
Penso che la differenza sia solo di stile (analoga a quella tra 'si affittano appartamenti' e 'affittansi appartamenti', anche se qui ragioniamo sugli infiniti..) e non comporti problemi grammaticali o di comprensione.

Circa la questione se, dopo un verbo di opinione al condizionale presente, ci possa/debba stare una secondaria col verbo al congiuntivo imperfetto, si tratta di una questione già discussa in passato e che comunque dovrebbe essere oggetto di un thread separato.  Vorrei solo chiedere a Pat se è d'accordo sulla correttezza delle seguenti frasi: _Penso che tu mi ami / penserei che tu mi amassi._


----------



## Pat (√2)

dragonseven said:


> nella tua il _si_ è diverso


 In ogni caso, no, non penso che si dovrebbe prendere in esame la mia frase, dato che non è la frase oggetto di discussione.


bearded man said:


> Vorrei solo chiedere a Pat se è d'accordo sulla correttezza delle seguenti frasi: _Penso che tu mi ami / penserei che tu mi amassi._


Sì, ma non sono equivalenti. Hanno significati diversi: penso che tu mi ami; penserei che tu mi ami; penserei che, un tempo, tu mi amassi (perché non mi ami più?!? )
(Va be', di quando in quando devo dar sfogo alla mia scempiaggine, se no le linee d'espressione della mia identità si trasformano in rughe profonde... )


----------



## bearded

Spiacente di non essere d'accordo. 'Penserei che tu (adesso) mi amassi'. Ma discutiamone eventualmente altrove, qui siamo 'off-topic'.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> qui siamo 'off-topic'.


Beh, non proprio direi.
La frase da correggere, sempreché vada corretta, è oggetto della discussione ed è giusto che sia innanzitutto chiarito il suo senso semantico (come d'altronde richiesto da Pat, onde evitare che chi si approccia a discuterne per i motivi che ho richiesto trovi difficoltà date dalla comprensione della stessa).
Bearded Man, a questo proposito puoi quindi provare, di nuovo, a dare una versione con altre parole del senso compiuto di detta frase, in modo da capire effettivamente quali modi e tempi verbali siano corretti?

Provo quindi io per primo.
Se la frase è del periodo ipotetico della realtà, nel senso che chiunque, normalmente, senza dubbio sarebbe in grado di sentire la differenza (dovrebbe sentirla), allora andrebbe scritta con l'indicativo, sia nell'apodosi sia nella protasi divenendo:
"Io _penso_ che una differenza di pronuncia _deve_ avvertirsi.";
se è del periodo ipotetico della possibilità, nel senso che chi ha un orecchio allenato ha la possibilità di sentire la differenza (dovrebbe sentirla), allora non cambia, poiché nell'apodosi è corretto il condizionale presente e nella protasi è giusto il congiuntivo imperfetto. Se invece vogliamo tagliare la testa al toro, per rimanere più in tema, si possono discutere anche le frasi del post #8:





bearded man said:


> 1) _nelle vicinanze di un aeroporto, qualche forte rumore di aereo deve pure udirsi!
> 2) in vecchiaia, alcuni dolori articolari possono certamente sentirsi_


con prevalenza per la 1) in quanto identica per struttura a quella che ho posto in OP; mentre la 2) è già differente, dato che _sentirsi_ è anche un verbo *transitivo pronominale *(_mi sento la febbre_) tuttavia può essere utile allo scopo.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> giusto che sia innanzitutto chiarito il suo senso semantico


Aggiungo a quanto già detto al #5:

_Io penserei che una differenza di pronuncia dovesse avvertirsi
=
Mi sembrerebbe probabile che dovesse avvertirsi (tra X e Y) una certa differenza di pronuncia.
_
L'argomento era se X e Y fossero o meno completamente omofoni.  Essendo del parere che non lo sono, ho voluto dire che chi li ascoltasse pronunciare dovrebbe accorgersi che c'è una certa differenza di pronuncia. E (per modestia e cautela) ho scritto 'penserei' invece di 'penso'.
Dunque tutta la frase è cauta ed ipotetica. Non ho scritto ''penso che una differenza di pronuncia debba avvertirsi'' perché mi sembrava un'affermazione troppo sicura e perentoria.
Con questo, penso di aver chiarito completamente la semantica della mia frase.
Quanto alla consecutio temporum, o sequenza dei modi e dei tempi, ero quasi certo che avrei ricevuto delle obiezioni. Ho già espresso il mio parere in merito con l'esempio
_crederei che adesso tu mi amassi _(secondo me frase corretta)
diversa da
_credo che adesso tu mi ami._
Non capisco come possano suonare bene frasi del tipo ''mi sembrerebbe giusto che tu dica la verità'', invece del corretto ''...che tu dicessi la verità''.
Dragon, dopo i verbi di opinione secondo me ci vuole in ogni caso il congiuntivo:  non ''io credo che tu sei intelligente'', ma ''io credo che tu sia intelligente''.  Considero quindi errato il tuo esempio (sia pure di un periodo ipotetico della realtà) ''io penso che una differenza deve avvertirsi'', perché secondo me ci vuole 'debba'.
 Mi pare di aver detto tutto quello che avevo da dire circa la mia frase, e quindi non so se interverrò ancora in questo thread scaturito dalla medesima.  Leggerò tuttavia con molto interesse - se ci sarà - il prosieguo di questa discussione (sempre disposto comunque a cambiare idea qualora legga argomenti convincenti contrari alle mie ...convinzioni).


----------



## Pat (√2)

bearded man said:


> Non capisco come possano suonare bene frasi del tipo ''mi sembrerebbe giusto che tu dica la verità'', invece del corretto ''...che tu dicessi la verità''.


 Io non capisco la logica del tuo ragionamento: la mela è un frutto, l'anguria è un frutto, quindi la torta di mele si fa con le angurie?
La Crusca su _Impiego del congiuntivo presente o imperfetto nelle proposizioni subordinate_: "L'uso dei tempi nelle proposizioni dipendenti segue due modelli diversi, a seconda che il verbo della reggente richieda la concordanza del presente o quella del passato. La concordanza del presente è richiesta dall'indicativo presente, futuro, passato prossimo e futuro anteriore, dal congiuntivo presente e perfetto, e dal condizionale presente_. _[...] Se nella reggente figura il condizionale presente di un verbo indicante volontà, desiderio, opportunità (come volere, desiderare, pretendere, esser conveniente e simili;...), la dipendente si costruisce col congiuntivo imperfetto più spesso che col congiuntivo presente."
_Pensare,_ _credere, sembrare probabile_ non sono verbi indicanti volontà, desiderio o opportunità.


----------



## bearded

@Pat (√2) 
Quindi debbo dedurre che
- secondo te ''crederei che si dovesse ...' e ''mi sembrerebbe giusto che...'' sono così diversi tra loro come una mela e un'anguria;
- tu normalmente dici ''mi sembrerebbe probabile che tu sia buono'', e non ''...che tu fossi buono'' (se è così, mi spiace per te);
- non dài il giusto peso alla voce ''opportunità'' nella definizione della Crusca  (perché invece il mio ''crederei che si dovesse avvertire...o dovesse avvertirsi'' ricade proprio in questa casistica, essendo equivalente a ''mi sembrerebbe doversi avvertire, cioè mi sembrerebbe giusto che si avvertisse...)- Ma le opinioni sono tante, e nel mondo c'è spazio per me e per te...


----------



## Pat (√2)

bearded man said:


> tu normalmente dici ''mi sembrerebbe probabile che tu sia buono'', e non ''...che tu fossi buono'' (se è così, mi spiace per te)


 Normalmente non dico né l'una né l'altra cosa, poiché sono frasi pressoché prive di senso... Alzo le mani...

(Con la faccenda delle mele e delle angurie intendevo riferirmi precisamente a questa linea di ragionamento: dato che direi "penserei che tu mi ami", allora direi anche "mi sembrerebbe probabile che tu sia buono" )


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Bearded Man,
ti ringrazio di aver accettato il mio invito a specificare il senso della tua frase, ora è certamente più chiaro il tuo intendimento.





bearded man said:


> Non ho scritto ''*penso* che una differenza di pronuncia *debba* avvertirsi'' perché mi sembrava un'affermazione troppo sicura e perentoria.


Ma guarda che non lo è. La frase tra virgolette significa "_*Suppongo* che una differenza *debba* avvertirsi_", questa non indica affatto certezza, come invece tu credi. 





bearded man said:


> Dragon, dopo i verbi di opinione secondo me ci vuole in ogni caso il congiuntivo: non ''io credo che tu sei intelligente'', ma ''io credo che tu sia intelligente''. Considero quindi errato il tuo esempio (sia pure di un periodo ipotetico della realtà) ''*io penso *che una differenza *deve* avvertirsi'', perché secondo me ci vuole 'debba'.


 Anche qui in parte ti sbagli, perché se si afferma "_*io penso* che una differenza deve avvertirsi_", si intende dire "_*sono convinto* che una differenza *deve* avvertirsi_"; questa sì che può essere considerata troppo sicura e perentoria. 
Alla luce di tutto questo e dalla tua spiegazione, mi risulta che:
1. tra X e Y sei convinto che non ci sia una perfetta omofonia;
2. chiunque le ascoltasse (X e Y) dovrebbe avvisare una differenza;
3. non volevi dare troppa sicumera all'affermazione.
Se queste condizioni sono esatte la costruzione della tua frase può avere due varianti (e su queste avresti dovuto scegliere):

"_Io penserei/penso che una differenza di pronuncia debba avvertirsi_".

Se il verbo _pensare_ deve risaltare la tua convinzione o supposizione sarà al presente indicativo; se deve risaltare, invece, il tuo dubbio risultante dal tuo pensiero, corrispondente ad esempio con «[a determinate condizioni / se i presupposti che ho in mente sono giusti] penso», allora sarà al presente condizionale. Comunque, in entrambi i casi, il presente congiuntivo _debba _non fa altro che esprimere il dubbio sulla convinzione del verbo reggente dandogli valenza di supposizione e non di verità (presunta o reale)/convinzione data invece solo dal presente indicativo.
È una mia opinione, naturalmente. 


Edit: scusate, sono rimasto indietro. 

@Pat: A me sembra che l'articolo della Crusca da te riportato non faccia altro che darmi credito a quella correzione che diedi la prima volta al post #125. 
Però, ciò non significa che Bearded Man nel formulare la sua frase in quel modo abbia torto o sia in errore. La verità sulla correttezza della sua frase è determinata solo dal suo intendimento che può essere confermato solo da chi l'ha scritta. 
Vista la precisazione del suo autore dobbiamo dedurre che detta frase in OP non esplica al ricevente il messaggio voluto. Giusto?
@bearded man: E spero che anche tu sia d'accordo con questo.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Però, ciò non significa che Bearded Man nel formulare la sua frase in quel modo abbia torto o sia in errore.


Ciao, Dragonseven
Intanto ti ringrazio dell'ammissione contenuta nella tua frase sopra-citata.
Ho preso buona nota delle opinioni espresse in questa discussione (anche se circa le sequenze dei modi e dei tempi non ho cambiato idea*), e mi dispiace se la _frase in OP non esplica al ricevente _(o almeno a taluni riceventi) _il messaggio voluto.

*) _perché vedi, caro Dragon, la scelta dell'indicativo o del congiuntivo non sempre è libera a seconda della maggiore o minore sicurezza che si vuole esprimere. Questa scelta il più delle volte è dettata da regole di sintassi proprie della lingua.  Così come non si può dire ''credo che oggi è giovedì'', ma bisogna dire ''...che sia giovedì'' perché i verbi di opinione reggono il congiuntivo nella secondaria - a prescindere dalla tua maggiore o minore sicurezza che sia giovedì - allo stesso modo (e per la stessa ragione) per me è sbagliata la frase ''penso che una differenza deve avvertirsi''   anziché   ''...debba...''. Naturalmente questa è la mia opinione. E rispetto a ''credo che debba'', secondo me l'unico modo di esprimere maggiore incertezza o cautela è ''crederei che si dovesse''.

Detto tutto questo - e chiarito (spero) il mio punto di vista - vorrei osservare che la discussione è 'sbilanciata' perché si è concentrata su questo argomento dei tempi verbali a scapito del principale quesito del thread che era ''Si passivante: sì o no?'' (vedi titolo), argomento su cui è stato detto poco o nulla. Naturalmente la mia risposta al quesito (essendo io l'autore della frase di riferimento) non può essere che 'sì' , come ho scritto al #8.


----------



## dragonseven

RIPRISTINO LA DISCUSSIONE PONENDO ALL'ATTENZIONE QUESTE FRASI MANTENENDO VALIDE LE DOMANDE IN OP


bearded man said:


> 1) _nelle vicinanze di un aeroporto, qualche forte rumore di aereo deve pure udirsi!
> 2) in vecchiaia, alcuni dolori articolari possono certamente sentirsi_
> sono perfettamente corrette.


 È vero? Sono corrette?
Lo chiedo perché secondo me l'oggetto deve seguire il verbo e il _si_ in questi casi non mi è chiaro se trattasi di _passivante, impersonale,_ _riflessivo _(apparente) o _intensivo._

Direi che i verbi _udirsi _e _sentirsi _sarebbero riflessivi apparenti ma è lecito anteporre al verbo il complemento oggetto?
Si può dire "mi sento alcuni dolori articolari", ma non "mi odo qualche rumore". Sbaglio?
Se _udirsi _è invece transitivo intensivo, ossia _forma attiva intensiva_, dovrebbe avere l'oggetto posposto, o sbaglio?

Qualcuno è in grado di chiarire questo valenza del _si_?     Per favore


----------



## bearded

_Un coro di odalische potrebbe udirsi... _(Franco Abbiati: Storia della musica, anno 1974, pag. 106)
_Non più autorevole parola potrebbe udirsi di quella che riportiamo..(_La rassegna nazionale, anno 1907, vol.153 pag. 134)
_Il decreto può leggersi infra 558...(_Maurizio Lupoi: La giurisprudenza italiana sui trust, anno 2009)

Secondo me si tratta di riflessivi apparenti (come in ''appartamento bilocale affittasi''): il significato in realtà è impersonale. L'anteposizione del complemento oggetto a mio parere è possibile perché, nell'apparente forma riflessiva, l'oggetto logico diventa soggetto (il decreto può leggersi/i dolori possono avvertirsi:  come se fossero veri riflessivi quali ''il decreto può autodistruggersi'', ''i dolori possono attenuarsi'').

EDIT: Direi che nel mio esempio sui dolori l'accezione ''mi sento dei dolori'' può essere trascurata, in quanto nell'esempio ho messo 'sentire' al posto di 'avvertire':  ''alcuni dolori possono avvertirsi''. D'accordo: forse la scelta del multisenso verbo 'sentire' non è stata la più felice.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Bearded Man!  Grazie per l'aiuto che stai provando a darmi, lo apprezzo molto.


bearded man said:


> Secondo me si tratta di riflessivi apparenti (come in ''appartamento bilocale affittasi''): il significato in realtà è impersonale.


Mah, avrei giurato che fossero _si _passivanti (anche "affitta_si_"='_viene _affittato').
Come possono essere 'impersonali' se affermi che dovrebbero essere 'riflessivi'? 
Il _si_ impersonale non ha nulla a che fare con il _si_ riflessivo o pronominale, o sbaglio? 
Per esempio, il _si_ riflessivo o pronominale in presenza di un altro clitico, o altri clitici, si trasforma in _se_ e lo/li precede ("[La vettura] _Si_ prende per andare al lavoro"="_Se_ la prende per andare al lavoro"); mentre il _si _impersonale in presenza di un altro clitico, o altri clitici, rimane _si_ e lo/li segue ("[La vettura] _Si_ prende per andare al lavoro"="La _si_ prende per andare al lavoro").

"L'oggetto logico diventa soggetto", sono d'accordo però così viene a mancare il complemento d'agente del transitivo passivo o il complemento oggetto del transitivo attivo [impersonale / riflessivo / pronominale]?!
Se non ricordo male, l'oggetto nella forma passiva può essere promosso a soggetto così facendo il soggetto diviene complemento d'agente o causa efficiente. Ciò che non ricordo però è se l'agente può anche essere sottointeso?!


----------



## bearded

Ciao, dragonseven.
Il confine tra si impersonale e si passivante è molto sottile e labile, secondo me.  Che cosa si fa? Si affitta l'appartamento (come ''si va via''), l'appartamento viene affittato. Si avverte il dolore/il dolore viene avvertito. Entrambe le interpretazioni sono buone, e non è che il si coi verbi transitivi sia solo passivante...
In ogni caso io avevo scritto ''apparentemente riflessivi'', in realtà impersonali.  Cioè si comportano come riflessivi / passivi o ''passivati''(anche dal punto di vista soggetto/oggetto - e l'agente può anche non essere espresso), ma il significato è impersonale, o almeno io lo intendo così.
Mi piacerebbe leggere su questo argomento anche il parere di altri.


----------



## Nino83

Quando alla questione "si passivante/impersonale", riporto quanto viene detto dal Serianni:



> In presenza di un verbo intransitivo o transitivo senza oggetto espresso, il si non ha mai valore passivante, ma soltanto impersonale: si studia (= noi studiamo; qualcuno studia). Possono sorgere dubbi con un verbo transitivo il cui oggetto sia invece espresso, come nel caso della frase alle otto si serve la cena. In questo caso, infatti, la proposizione può essere interpretata sia come alle otto serviamo (o qualcuno serve) la cena, sia come alle otto la cena viene servita. In proposito, Serianni nota che fanno propendere per il si passivante due fatti: «*il verbo tende a passare alla 6ª persona in caso di oggetto plurale* («si servono le bibite»; ma nell’uso toscano e arcaico anche «si serve le bibite»: …); nei tempi composti il participio ha desinenza femminile se l’oggetto è femminile («si è servita una bibita»; antico o popolare l’uso senza accordo)» [Luca Serianni, Grammatica italiana. Italiano comune e lingua letteraria, Torino, UTET, 1989, p. 255].



questione trattata in un altro thread su alcune lingue romanze.

Infatti in "_2) in vecchiaia, alcuni dolori articolari possono certamente sentirsi_" bearded man correttamente coniuga il verbo "potere" al plurale, facendolo concordare con l'oggetto (sottolineo che in questi casi, cioè in presenza di verbo transitivo e complemento oggetto, il si impersonale è considerato regionale, toscano). 

Sinceramente, non noto nulla di errato nelle frasi in questione.

Inoltre, ho inteso la frase "incriminata" _Io penserei che una differenza di pronuncia dovesse avvertirsi_ come _una differenza di pronuncia dovesse essere avvertita_.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> non è che il si coi verbi transitivi sia solo passivante...


 Certo!
_Ieri si è letto _-> impersonale
_Ieri si è letto Dante; Ieri si sono letti Dante e Boccaccio  -> _passivante ("Ieri è stato letto Dante"="Ieri Dante è stato letto"; "Ieri sono stati letti Dante e Boccaccio"="Ieri Dante e Boccaccio sono stati letti")
_Ieri si è letto Dante; Ieri si sono letti Dante e Boccaccio -> _impersonale (???) ("Ieri la gente ha letto Dante")
_Ieri si è andati a casa -> _impersonale (!!!) ("Ieri la gente è andata a casa") perché intransitivo inaccusativo
_Ieri si è andati a casa ->  _passivante ("Ieri a casa è stato andato")
_Ieri si sono andati a casa  
A casa si è andati _(???) -> impersonale ("A casa siamo andati"≠"A casa la gente è andata")

L'uso del _si_ impersonale come sostituto della 1^ pers. plur., secondo me, è da considerarsi prettamente regionale e non adatto ad un registro standard.

Con il _si_ impersonale l'eliminazione del soggetto lessicale non comporta la promozione di nessun argomento a soggetto e il participio passato si accorda con il complemento diretto (sempre che ci sia) mentre il verbo semplice rimane alla 3^ pers. sing. 
Ciao Nino, grazie di esserti unito alla discussione. 


Nino83 said:


> Infatti in "_2) in vecchiaia, alcuni dolori articolari possono certamente sentirsi_" bearded man correttamente coniuga il verbo "potere" al plurale, facendolo concordare con l'oggetto (sottolineo che in questi casi, cioè in presenza di verbo transitivo e complemento oggetto, il si impersonale è considerato regionale, toscano).


 Ma in 2) il verbo "potere" concorda con il soggetto, non con l'oggetto. Per questo dico che non mi pare una costruzione corretta nel linguaggio standard. È come se la frase d'esempio del Serianni che hai riportato venisse scritta in questo modo:

_Alle otto la cena si serve. 
_
A me risulta strana, non credo che userei mai una costruzione del genere nel mio linguaggio.


----------



## Nino83

Appunto dragon, è si passivante. 



dragonseven said:


> *A.* è possibile utilizzare il _si_ passivante per dare forma passiva a un verbo transitivo non pronominale?
> *B. *e se quest'ultimo è accompagnato da un verbo servile?
> *C. *Se è possibile utilizzarlo, come devono essere inclusi i clitici nella frase? In posizione enclitica all'infinito o proclitica al modale?
> *D. *Se 1. e 2. sono corrette, il pronome _la_ è necessario o superfluo alla costruzione?



a) si, certo che si può
b) si, si può 
c) se si tratta della particella "si", si può utilizzare sia in forma enclitica che proclitica 
d) perché dovrebbe essere necessario (!) il pronome _la_? Se il senso della frase è: _penso che una differenza di pronuncia dovrebbe essere sentita_, e qui il pronome _la_ non ha completamente senso, perché quando si passa al si passivante, _penso che una differenza di pronuncia si dovrebbe sentire/dovrebbe sentirsi_ bisognerebbe aggiungere un pronome che non ha nulla a che vedere con la frase stessa?


----------



## dragonseven

Nino83 said:


> d) perché dovrebbe essere necessario (!) il pronome _la_? Se il senso della frase è: _penso che una differenza di pronuncia dovrebbe essere sentita_, e qui il pronome _la_ non ha completamente senso, perché quando si passa al si passivante, _penso che una differenza di pronuncia si dovrebbe sentire/dovrebbe sentirsi_ bisognerebbe aggiungere un pronome che non ha nulla a che vedere con la frase stessa?


 Per la dislocazione a sinistra dell'oggetto, come da regola (naturalmente se trattasi di costruzione attiva).
Grazie per le risposte!


----------



## bearded

@ dragonseven
Le cose sono meno semplici di quanto sembra. Nino intende ...''che una differenza di pronuncia dovrebbe essere sentita'', ed è in questo senso che il verbo 'sentirsi' è apparentemente passivo/passivato (la forma ''sentirsi'' è comunque apparentemente riflessiva, come 'lavarsi'). Però in base al tuo criterio dei clitici, se usiamo il verbo avvertire, si può dire ''una differenza dovrebbe avvertirsi'', ma (se aggiungiamo - solo come esempio, non perché sia necessario - un altro clitico) non possiamo dire ''una differenza dovrebbe avvertirsela'', ma soltanto ''...la si dovrebbe avvertire''. In questo senso il verbo è impersonale: il 'si' deve rimanere invariato.  Ormai ho mal di testa...



dragonseven said:


> L'uso del _si_ impersonale come sostituto della 1^ pers. plur., secondo me, è da considerarsi prettamente regionale e non adatto ad un registro standard.


 E' vero. Nelle mie frasi comunque non mi sembra che ci siano prime persone plurali.


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> Per la dislocazione a sinistra dell'oggetto, come da regola (naturalmente se trattasi di costruzione attiva).


 Non è una dislocazione a sinistra perché nella frase "Io penserei che una differenza di pronuncia dovesse avvertirsi"_ una differenza _è secondo me il soggetto e non l'oggetto (almeno non dal punto di vista formale), per cui il pronome _la_ non è necessario visto che l'oggetto non è anteposto al soggetto. Di conseguenza, nella frase "Io penserei che una differenza di pronuncia *la *si dovesse avvertire" il pronome _la_ è al nominativo e non all'accusativo.

Ora supponendo che il mio ragionamento sia giusto, quello che (da non madrelingua) mi pare interessante, non è tanto la mancanza del pronome _la _nella frase originale, ma appunto il contrario: perché la detta frase va bene grammaticalmente anche _con _*la*? ...

Per illustrare meglio la sostanza della mia domanda, prendiamo l'esempio di Dragon "[La vettura] _Si_ prende per andare al lavoro". Allora:
1.  *La* prendiamo per andare al lavoro - _la_ all'accusativo si riferisce all'oggetto; corretto e chiaro
2.  *La* è presa (da noi/dalla gente) per andare al lavoro - _la_ al nominativo si riferisce al soggetto; la frase grammaticalmente non è corretta (almeno credo ...)
3.  *La *si prende per andare al lavoro - _la_ al nominativo si riferisce al soggetto; la frase è corretta, ma perché?


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Nino, grazie di esserti unito alla discussione.
> Ma in 2) il verbo "potere" concorda con il soggetto, non con l'oggetto. Per questo dico che non mi pare una costruzione corretta nel linguaggio standard.



Era chiaro che mi riferivo all'oggetto logico, visto che si parlava della possibilità del si passivante in frasi con verbi transitivi e complemento oggetto espresso.

Se sostieni che il verbo concorda col soggetto, come mai parli di dislocazione a sinistra. Di cosa, del soggetto? E ciò richiederebbe un pronome?


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Francis! 





francisgranada said:


> 3. *La *si prende per andare al lavoro - _la_ al nominativo si riferisce al soggetto; la frase è corretta, ma perché?


 Allora, io la vedo come segue.
Non si riferisce al soggetto ma all'oggetto.
La frase in forma non marcata è "Si prende la vettura per andare al lavoro.", "la vettura" è oggetto della frase che subendo la dislocazione a sinistra in diatesi attiva impersonale, "La vettura, la si prende per andare al lavoro.", necessita di un pronome di ripresa perché se non ci fosse sarebbe ambigua l'interpretazione della frase stessa: "La vettura, si prende per andare al lavoro" è in forma impersonale (_La vettura, l'uomo prende per andare al lavoro_;meglio _La vettura, l'uomo la prende per andare al lavoro_) o passivante (_La vettura, viene presa per andare al lavoro_)?
Al plurale si nota meglio:
_Le vetture, si prende per andare al lavoro _;
_Le vetture, si prendono per andare al lavoro -> _passivante (_Le vetture _{sogg.} _vengono prese per andare al lavoro_);
_Si prendono le vetture per andare al lavoro -> _passivante standard (_Vengono prese le vetture_ {sogg.}_ per andare al lavoro_);
_Le vetture, le si prende per andare al lavoro _-> impersonale (_Le vetture _{ogg.}_, la gente _{sogg.} _le prende per andare al lavoro_).


Edit: @Nino : Io parlo di dislocazione a sinistra quando la frase è in diatesi attiva.
Dico che, se tu ritieni il _si_ di quella frase con “potere” un passivante allora, non si riferisce all'oggetto ma al soggetto perché in diatesi passiva; e non richiede un pronome.





Nino83 said:


> c) se si tratta della particella "si", si può utilizzare sia in forma enclitica che proclitica


La domanda era più generale perché ho trovato questo 





> Non rientrano tra i verbi pronominali le costruzioni pronominali impersonali (_si parte alle due_; ➔impersonali, verbi) e passive (_qui si vendono libri usati_; ➔ passiva, costruzione), in cui il _si_ non è parte del verbo (non sono infatti possibili le forme con clitico: *_partirsi alle due_, *_vendersi libri usati_). LINK


 Quindi, personalmente, un verbo come _avvertirsi_ lo considero riflessivo reciproco o intensivo, meno riflessivo proprio, comunque dipende dal contesto. Almeno finché non avrà significato proprio come pronominale. Non lo vedo né passivante né impersonale, però se vi è un modale o altro verbo che regge l'infinito non so cosa è corretto e cosa no (nello standard, ovvio).


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Io parlo di dislocazione a sinistra quando la frase è in diatesi attiva.
> Dico che, se tu ritieni il _si_ di quella frase con “potere” un passivante allora, non si riferisce all'oggetto ma al soggetto perché in diatesi passiva; e non richiede un pronome.



Secondo me è proprio un _si_ passivante.
_Penso che un*a* differenz*a* debb*a* sentirsi. _
_Penso che dell_*e*_ differenz_*e*_ debb_*ano*_ sentirsi._ 

La frase col _si_ impersonale sarebbe questa.
_Penso che dell*e* differenz*e* le si debb*a* sentire_.

Però non penso proprio che pronuncerei quest'ultima frase, almeno per gusti personali.

Quindi, penso che al singolare la frase può essere interpretata sia come _si_ passivante che impersonale e, nell'ultimo caso, bisognerebbe usare pronome.

Comunque la frase che secondo me suona più naturale è quella con il _si_ passivante (che poi è come l'ho intesa).


----------



## dragonseven

Nino83 said:


> penso che al singolare la frase può essere interpretata sia come _si_ passivante che impersonale e, nell'ultimo caso, bisognerebbe usare il pronome.
> 
> Comunque la frase che secondo me suona più naturale è quella con il _si_ passivante (che poi è come l'ho intesa).


 Chiarissimo. Anch'io l'ho intesa passivante, ma non potevo intenderla così nel suo contesto. Doveva essere impersonale, per forza.
Permettimi di precisare.
La domanda che ho posto in OP riguarda principalmente come si scrive in linguaggio standard, poiché qui è così che dobbiamo comunicare. E anche per curiosità personale.
Dal mio punto di vista, Bearded Man, quando ha formulato la frase originale in OP, intendeva rendergli, giustamente direi, un significato  impersonale - ossia voleva dire "Penso che una differenza di pronuncia la si debba avvertire" ('l'uomo/la gente dovrebbe avvertirla') e non "Penso che una differenza di pronuncia debba essere avvertita" ('chiunque devrebbe avvertirla'), dopodiché ha pensato che fosse troppo perentoria e ne ha cambiato i modi e tempi verbali - e per fare questo ha solo dimenticato il pronome di ripresa.
Quando ho capito cosa mancava gliel'ho riferito, ottenendo in risposta che la frase è sì più corretta con il pronome ma anche che in fondo è superfluo, perché va bene pure senza. Mi ha messo il dubbio, perché secondo me cambia significato, oltre che struttura, l'intera frase.
Poi, penso anche che il clitico _si _passivante e impersonale debba porsi in posizione proclitica sempre, con l'unica eccezione di potersi posizionare in maniera enclitica solo alla 3^ persona di verbi non pronominali. Ma può essere che sbaglio.


bearded man said:


> Entrambe le interpretazioni sono buone, e non è che il si coi verbi transitivi sia solo passivante...
> In ogni caso io avevo scritto ''apparentemente riflessivi'', in realtà impersonali. Cioè si comportano come riflessivi / passivi o ''passivati''(anche dal punto di vista soggetto/oggetto - e l'agente può anche non essere espresso), ma il significato è impersonale, o almeno io lo intendo così.


 Laddove il verbo si modifica per effetto della persona, non può essere impersonale ma solo passivo (se non pronominale).
Per esempio, "appartamento bilocale affittasi" al plurale è scorretto "appartamenti bilocali affitta_si_" ma "affittan_si_", perché la forma passiva perifrastica sarebbe "appartamenti bilocali vengono affittati" da "appartamenti bilocali si affitt*ano*" e non "appartamenti bilocali l'uomo/la gente affitta" da "appartamenti bilocali si affitta".

Sulla similarità con i riflessivi non sono molto d'accordo.
Non ho dubbi se leggo o sento dire:
"dovrebbe lavarsi" -> riflessivo diretto "dovrebbe lavare sé stesso";
"dovrebbe lavarsi le mani" -> riflessivo indiretto "dovrebbe lavare le sue (proprie) mani";
"dovrebbe lavarsi i vestiti" -> riflessivo apparente "dovrebbe lavare i suoi (propri) vestiti";
"dovrebbe lavarsi le sue (proprie) mani/scarpe" -> riflessivo intensivo "si dovrebbe lavare le sue (proprie) mani/scarpe";
"dovrebbero sentirsi" -> riflessivo reciproca "dovrebbero sentire l'un l'altro";
"ci si dovrebbe lavare al bagno" -> impersonale, il _si _riflessivo diventa _ci_ "ci si dovrebbero lavare al bagno";
"ci si dovrebbe lavare il viso", "ci si dovrebbero lavare le mani" -> passivante, _ci_ è avverbio di luogo "qui/lì dovrebbe essere lavato il viso/dovrebbero essere lavate le mani";
"si dovrebbe lavarsi al bagno/il viso", "si dovrebbero lavarsi le mani" -> per me sono errate.
Quindi, se leggo "dovrebbe avvertirsi (una differenza)" penso a un riflessivo intensivo, in 2^ pers. sing. "ti dovresti avvertire (una differenza)". 





bearded man said:


> Però in base al tuo criterio dei clitici, se usiamo il verbo avvertire, si può dire ''una differenza dovrebbe avvertirsi'', ma (se aggiungiamo - solo come esempio, non perché sia necessario - un altro clitico) non possiamo dire ''una differenza dovrebbe avvertirsela'', ma soltanto ''...la si dovrebbe avvertire''. In questo senso il verbo è impersonale: il 'si' deve rimanere invariato.


 Esatto!
In verità l'enclitica all'infinito del _si_ col pronome diverrebbe "dovrebbe avvertir_lasi_", ma non so se è accettabile. Secondo me no perché, ripeto, credo sia scorretto in enclitica all'infinito anche il solo _si _(che sia passivante o impersonale).
Anche la 2. in OP la reputo errata nel linguaggio standard, poiché credo che il pronome deve precedere il si (che sia passivante o impersonale).


Naturalmente posso sbagliare, per questo ho chiesto la vostra consulenza.


----------



## bearded

Dopo aver letto gli ultimi contributi di Nino e Dragon, debbo dire che mi sembra che stiamo avviandoci verso una soluzione convincente:
_Penso che una differenza debba avvertirsi / penserei che una differenza dovesse avvertirsi _: accetto che si tratti di 'si' passivanti.
_Penso/penserei che una differenza la si debba/dovesse avvertire: _d'accordo che si tratta di 'si' impersonali (e 'la' è chiaramente oggetto).
Secondo me entrambe le forme di espressione sono legittime (spero che anche Dragon lo ammetta, vedi anche esempi al #19)): è solo una questione di stile.
Vi ringrazio, amici, per avere chiarito le mie idee al riguardo, che erano un po' confuse.


----------



## dragonseven

Sono d'accordo, tranne che per un particolare.
Secondo me, in italiano standard la tua frase si dovrebbe scrivere così:
_Penserei che una differenza dovesse essere avvertita_ -> passiva;
_Penserei che una differenza si dovesse avvertire _-> passivante;
_Penserei che una differenza la si dovesse avvertire -> _impersonale_. _
Ripeto, così "_penserei che una differenza dovesse avvertirsi_" mi dà l'idea di riflessiva intensiva. 
Ma è solo una mia valutazione.


----------



## Nino83

Ma a voi la frase _Penso che dell*e* differenz*e* le si debb*a* sentire_ (si impersonale) suona bene?
A me suona strana, se non proprio regionale, toscana.
Personalmente l'unica che userei è_ Penso che dell_*e*_ differenz_*e*_ si debb_*ano*_ sentire/debb_*ano*_ sentirsi_ (si passivante).
Poi, va beh, se volessi imitare Carlo Conti potrei anche usare la prima (aggiungendo un _noi_ prima di _le_).


----------



## bearded

@ dragonseven
E allora i miei esempi al #19, che risalgono a fonti non spregevoli, li consideri scorretti?  Posso al massimo concederti che si tratti di un modo di esprimersi...leggermente antiquato (del resto, anch'io lo sono...).

@Nino83
Sono d'accordo che la frase da te citata è un po'...macchinosa in Italiano, però non mi sembra scorretta.
Interessante il fatto che a te suoni 'toscana' e che la interpreti come impersonale al posto di 'noi...', mentre io la sento solo impersonale (forse dipende dal fatto che io ho vissuto per diversi anni in Toscana, e taluni toscanismi mi sembrano solo italiani).
Per renderla davvero toscana, io aggiungerei un noi, proprio come tu dici: _Penso che delle differenze noi le si debba sentire._


----------



## dragonseven

@nino 
Beh, forse la stranezza è dovuta alla dislocazione.
Se fosse in forma non marcata "_Penso che si debba sentire delle differenze_", ti suscita lo stesso effetto?
A me pare corretta e non strana.
Credo inoltre che non potrebbe essere mai "_Penso che debba sentirsi delle differenze_", questa sì che mi suona molto male. @bearded man 
No, non le considero scorrette, solo un po' (tanto) forzate.


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> @nino"_Penso che si debba sentire delle differenze_", ti suscita lo stesso effetto?



Si, molto strana, sarebbe simile a _si vende case, si fa compere_ e così via. Pare che Serianni, che descrive queste frasi come arcaiche o toscne, in questo caso abbia colto il fatto che questo tipo di frasi sembrano un po' strane a*d* *una* parte degli italiani.


----------



## dragonseven

Nino83 said:


> sembrano un po' strane da parte degli italiani.


 Penso sia solo un refuso. 

Il fatto è che il _si _impersonale, al contrario del _si _passivante, non è proprio dell'italiano ma si è andato evolvendo dalla fine '700 e inizio '800 in maniera non selettiva, non ponderata, non costruita in maniera apposita, ma usato per lo più quando se ne aveva bisogno e si poteva secondo le conoscenze proprie dello scrittore (con questo non intendo dire che prima non fosse mai stato utilizzato, bensì che era usato sporadicamente e non ancora riconosciuto dai grammatici dell'epoca).
Questo modo di entrare nell'uso della lingua ha fatto sì che vi siano delle stranezze causate dalla sua struttura in intersezione con quella del _si _passivante.
Quindi la costruzione con il _si _impersonale non è possibile utilizzarla con i verbi transitivi se il complemento oggetto di 3^ pers. è nominale o pronominale non clitico (ad es._ loro_), ma solo se il complemento oggetto è di 1^ o 2^ pers. e nel caso della 3^ pers. deve esserci un pronome clitico che la rispecchia.
Al contrario il _si_ passivante infatti non è applicabile ai verbi transitivi se il complemento oggetto è di 1^ o 2^ pers., ma solo se lo è di 3^ pers. che sia nominale o pronominale.
Dunque, l'unica sovrapposizione, “interferenza”, nella struttura si ha quando con il _si _passivante vi è un oggetto diretto clitico che però può diventare/diventa soggetto e si può sottointendere, “eliminare”.

Detto questo, la sola proposizione accettabile e corretta, nello standard, sarebbe la seguente:
[_Delle differenze_] _Penso che le si debba sentire_

Quindi, la frase detta in precedenza "A me pare corretta e non strana.", in realtà, non è corretta nella costruzione impersonale, ma in quella passivante. Manca solo l'accordo del verbo con l'oggetto, però mi sembra che non sia proprio un errore, dovrebbe avere un nome specifico questo caso... però, ora non lo ricordo.


----------



## bearded

@ dragonseven
Che cosa intendi per 'complemento oggetto di 1a e 2a persona? I pronomi 'me' e 'te'  o (proclitici) 'mi' e 'ti'?  Potresti fare qualche esempio riguardante la regola che hai enunciato?
In attesa, debbo dirti che sono d'accordo con Nino (#34), cioè anche per me le frasi    
'Penso che delle differenze si debbano sentire/debbano sentirsi'
sono perfettamente corrette.


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Penso sia solo un refuso.



Si, sono quelle cose tipiche che accadono quando si usa lo smartphone.


----------



## bearded

Oh, io avevo inteso che ''sembrano strane a parte degli italiani'' volesse dire che sembrano strane a quegli italiani che non  sono toscani...dato che si parla di frasi toscaneggianti secondo Serianni.  Invece che cosa significa ''sembrano strane da parte degli italiani''? Forse che sembrano naturali in bocca a uno straniero? Era questo il senso?


----------



## Nino83

Quel che volevo scrivere (e che il t9 mi ha impedito di fare) era "sembrano strane ad una parte degli italiani". 
Quindi, sì, diciamo che intendevo dire "ai non toscani".


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> Che cosa intendi per 'complemento oggetto di 1a e 2a persona? I pronomi 'me' e 'te' o (proclitici) 'mi' e 'ti'?


 Intendo _me, te, noi, voi / mi, ti, ci, vi. _
Alcuni esempi:

IMPERSONALE
Si avverte prima _me / te / noi / voi <-> Mi / Ti / Ci / Vi_ si avverte prima -> 1^ e 2^ persona
_Lo / La / Li / Le _si avverte prima -> 3^ persona
*Si avverte prima _io / tu / lei / Tizio / loro 
_
PASSIVANTE
Si avverte _lui / lei_ prima che capiti <-> (_Lo / La_) Si avverte prima che capiti
Si avvertono _i fratelli__ / __le sorelle__ / __loro_ prima che capiti _<-> _(_Li / Le_) Si avvertono prima che capiti
*Si avverto/i/e/iamo/ite/ono [_me / te / noi / voi / mi / ti / ci / vi / io / tu_] 


Spero si capisca e di non aver sbagliato nulla. 


P.s.: 





bearded man said:


> In attesa, debbo dirti che sono d'accordo con Nino (#34), cioè anche per me le frasi
> 'Penso che delle differenze si debbano sentire/debbano sentirsi'


 Beh, se è corretto ciò che dici/dite, allora io non capisco cosa intende la Treccani nel particolare che ho riportato al post #29.


----------



## bearded

Vediamo un po':
- dragonseven #16: _ciò non significa che b m nel formulare la sua frase in quel modo...sia in errore_
- dragonseven #29: _se tu ritieni il 'si' di quella frase un passivante, allora...non richiede un pronome_
- dragonseven # 36: _(gli esempi al #19) no, non li considero scorretti...
- _dragonseven # 43: _se è corretto ciò che dici/dite, allora non capisco cosa intende la Treccani..._
Non ti pare di esserti contraddetto un tantino qua e là?
Quanto agli esempi del #19, ritengo che - se  si avesse la pazienza di fare una ricerca nella letteratura italiana - di esempi simili se ne potrebbero trovare numerosissimi.
Anzi: _nella letteratura italiana, numerosissimi di questi esempi potrebbero trovarsi se si avesse la pazienza..._


----------



## Nino83

Per non parlare dell'italiano antico, dove l'enclisi era la norma in alcuni casi (ad inizio di ogni periodo, dopo le congiunzioni _e_ e _ma_ e all'inizio di una frase principale quando era preceduta dalla subordinata).

«Domandollo allora l'amiraglio che cosa a quello l'avesse condotto» (G. Boccaccio)  

da _G. Patota, Lineamenti di grammatica storica dell'italiano, Il Mulino_


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> Non ti pare di esserti contraddetto un tantino qua e là?


 No. Comunque non ho piene certezze, per questo ho dato vita a questa discussione. 





bearded man said:


> Quanto agli esempi del #19, ritengo che - se si avesse la pazienza di fare una ricerca nella letteratura italiana - di esempi simili se ne potrebbero trovare numerosissimi.
> Anzi: _nella letteratura italiana, numerosissimi di questi esempi potrebbero trovarsi se si avesse la pazienza..._


 Queste tue due frasi, a mio parere, non sono equivalenti. (l'ultima poi, non la direi mai !)
Quanto alle frasi in #19 non credo siano passivanti o impersonali, ma intensive - a parte la prima, alla quale manca l'argomento, quindi a me pare che la frase sia incompleta. 





Nino83 said:


> «Domandollo allora l'amiraglio che cosa a quello l'avesse condotto» (G. Boccaccio)


 Beh, allora continuiamo a parlare e scrivere così! 
Scusa, ma che esempio è? Dov'è il _si_? 


Mi fa piacere vedere che il mio dubbio vi porta tanta allegria. 
Mi dispiace solo che per un brevissimo momento mi sia sentito preso un po' in giro.  (ma senza offesa in ambedue i versi . Credo non fosse vostra intenzione )
Ho apprezzato tantissimo i vostri messaggi precedenti all'ultimo e mi pare sia scaturita un' interessante valutazione sul _si. _Di questo vi ringrazio molto. 
Mi piacerebbe si proseguisse su quella stessa strada.

Visto ciò che avete scritto, desidererei tanto trovare un esempio valido del _si_, sia nel caso impersonale che in quello passivante, enclitico all'infinito prima del XX secolo. Poi, uno della prima metà e uno della seconda metà del secolo scorso, solo per capire se questo tipo di costrutto è accettabile e corretto nella lingua standard.
Al momento ne ho trovati in posizione enclitica solo alla 3^ pers., ma può essere che non abbia cercato bene.
Ormai, credo manchi solo questo punto d'approfondimento.


----------



## bearded

@ dragonseven
Se la mia 'allegria' ti è apparsa derisoria, me ne dispiace. Non mi sarei mai permesso di prenderti in giro.

Ecco alcuni altri esempi tratti da scritti di epoche diverse:
- _(la 'voce' della carne) non deve udirsi quando ripugna al patire _(Opere del Padre Paolo Segneri, 1714)
- _lo spogliatore non deve udirsi se non ha purgato lo spoglio _(nomenclatura giuridica da'Nuova pratica civile e criminale'di Arcangelo Bonifazi,1757)
- _allora sì che germi di libertà potrebbero avvertirsi _(Primo piano, da 'Italia oggi': Renzi non ha nulla di liberale... 23.5.2015).
Sei naturalmente libero di giudicare il 'si' di questi esempi come passivante o impersonale, secondo il tuo criterio.


----------



## Nino83

Ciao, dragon, anche la mia battuta non era fatta per prendere in giro ma era una risposta a bearded che si definisce "antico" (anche se non tanto da dire "quando mi alzo la mattina lavo*mi* la faccia"  ).

Riguardo al caso in questione, non penso che sia rilevante poiché nell'italiano moderno l'infinito è uno dei quattro casi in cui si può usare l'enclisi (oltre all'imperativo, al participio passato isolato, in questi casi è obbligatoria, e al gerundio).

Nell'ultima frase si è in presenza di "si" passivante (accordo del verbo con il soggetto plurale).


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> Ecco alcuni altri esempi tratti da scritti di epoche diverse:
> - _(la 'voce' della carne) non deve udirsi quando ripugna al patire _(Opere del Padre Paolo Segneri, 1714)
> - _lo spogliatore non deve udirsi se non ha purgato lo spoglio _(nomenclatura giuridica da'Nuova pratica civile e criminale'di Arcangelo Bonifazi,1757)
> - _allora sì che germi di libertà potrebbero avvertirsi _(Primo piano, da 'Italia oggi': Renzi non ha nulla di liberale... 23.5.2015).
> Sei naturalmente libero di giudicare il 'si' di questi esempi come passivante o impersonale, secondo il tuo criterio.


 Per l'appunto, a parte l'ultimo certamente passivante (ma pure non valido: chi l'ha scritto?), non ritengo che siano né passivanti né impersonali, ma pronominali.


Nino83 said:


> Riguardo al caso in questione, non penso che sia rilevante poiché nell'italiano moderno l'infinito è uno dei quattro casi in cui si può usare l'enclisi (oltre all'imperativo, al participio passato isolato, in questi casi è obbligatoria, e al gerundio).


 Certo, sono d'accordo con te ma si dà il caso che questo vale esclusivamente per i clitici pronominali, _si_ compreso.
Infatti, per il mio modesto parere, l'ultimo esempio portato da BM non credo sia manifestazione di buon italiano.


P.s.: Grazie ad entrambi per aver specificato il vostro intendimento riguardo al messaggio precedente. Ero certo infatti che ciò che ho avvertito in quell'attimo era solo un'impressione sbagliata dal mio Io.


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Per l'appunto, a parte l'ultimo certamente passivante (ma pure non valido: chi l'ha scritto?), non ritengo che siano né passivanti né impersonali, ma pronominali.



Pronominali? Di che tipo?
Di sicuro non riflessive (non penso che _la voce della carne_ e _lo spogliatore _odano _se stessi_).
L'unico modo in cui le intendo è quello passivante.



dragonseven said:


> Certo, sono d'accordo con te ma si dà il caso che questo vale esclusivamente per i clitici pronominali, _si_ compreso. Infatti, per il mio modesto parere, l'ultimo esempio portato da BM non credo sia manifestazione di buon italiano.



"Questi non sono che tre esempi tratti da un panorama molto più vasto in cui *deve comprendersi* anche *il disegno di legge* presentato lo scorso agosto che vieta il ricorso all' arbitrato in materia di opere pubbliche"

"Per "ambiente consono alla sua dignità professionale", continua, "*deve intendersi* evidentemente *quello *dedicato al gruppo di prima squadra e quindi di migliore qualità sotto ogni profilo tecnico-tattico-sportivo, con diritto del calciatore professionista di prepararsi nell'ambito del programma generale finalizzato al raggiungimento dei migliori risultati della prima squadra e di veder curata la sua migliore efficienza sportiva, a cui corrisponde una facoltà della società, attraverso il suo staff tecnico, di organizzare la preparazione anche attraverso allenamenti differenziati per ragioni tecniche temporanee, tra cui *devono comprendersi* anche *quelle* per percorsi riabilitavi oltre che quelle tipicamente tecniche"."

http://ricerca.repubblica.it/repubb...96/10/14/quando-lo-stato-fa-le-leggi-per.html
http://www.repubblica.it/sport/calcio/serie-a/2011/08/22/news/abete_serve_buon_senso-20753036/

Anche in questi due esempi (recenti) vi è un si passivante ed in entrambi i casi c'è l'enclisi.
In entrambi i casi, il significato che colgo è quello di "il disegno di legge deve essere compreso", "quello deve essere inteso", e "quelle devono essere comprese".


----------



## dragonseven

Ok, debbo dedurre che non abbiamo la stessa idea di cosa significhi "un esempio valido".
Forse il primo potrebbe pure esserlo, ma gli altri due presi dall'eloquio di Abete, siate pazienti, non mi pare si possano definire tali (senza contare come si spiega e l'ampiezza del periodo). Inoltre, in un articolo dove è scritto "per percorsi riabilitavi": dai!

Io non metto in dubbio che questa costruzione passiva con il _si_ enclitico all'infinito sia molto diffusa al giorno d'oggi. Quello che metto in dubbio è se sia pertinente e in accordo con le regole grammaticali.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*NOTA:*

Invito tutti i partecipanti a riflettere su quello che hanno scritto e ad evitare sterili esercizi di "arrampicamento su specchio."
Vi ricordo, ancora una volta, le linee guida del forum




> Cari amici,
> 
> vogliamo ricordarvi, per l'ennesima e possibilmente ultima volta che:
> 
> 
> Il forum Solo italiano discute di domande specifiche e circostanziate che riguardano la lingua italiana.
> Il forum Solo italiano non è una grammatica interattiva   alla quale rivolgersi per domande ampie e generiche che richiedono   invece uno studio approfondito della grammatica italiana su un testo di   grammatica italiana (PRIMA si consulta una grammatica, POI  eventualmente  si approfondiscono aspetti particolari non trattati dalla  grammatica  stessa)
> Il forum Solo italiano non è un servizio "Lascia che te lo cerco io su Google / Me lo cerchi tu su Google che io non ho voglia?"
> *Gli  interventi devono essere il più sintetici, precisi e specifici  possibile*. Interventi modello "Guerra e Pace", oltre a essere per lo più noiosi da leggere, sono anche dispersivi e spesso anche controproducenti per  coloro che stanno imparando l'italiano. Inoltre,  chi legge i thread partendo dal dizionario vuole trovare rapidamente  risposte precise, senza doversi per forza leggere intere, lunghe  dissertazioni che girano intorno al punto della questione.
> Non  postate in un thread solo per correggere eventuali errori che non sono  in relazione con l'argomento del thread stesso. Se volete solo offrire  delle correzioni, fatelo via messaggio privato.
> *Non  inventate contesti assurdi e inverosimili per poi discutere  frasi,  costruzioni grammaticali e termini che non sono di uso comune.  Attenetevi alla domanda e al contesto iniziali *e, se questi non sono  sufficienti a discutere in modo produttivo una questione, richiedete  l'intervento di un moderatore. *Non siete obbligati a postare un messaggio in ogni discussione.* Se non avete niente di significativo da aggiungere, passate oltre
> Se un certo argomento è già stato lungamente discusso in passato, non  rispondete a domande che vertono esattamente sullo stesso argomento per  poi ripetere per filo e per segno quello che è già stato detto in altre  discussioni, ma segnalate il thread ai moderatori.
> 
> 
> Ricordo anche a tutti che il forum SOLO ITALIANO non si rivolge solo agli italiani, ma anche agli stranieri che vogliono imparare la nostra lingua. Questo implica che ci aspettiamo da tutti il massimo sforzo di scrivere in italiano corretto, chiaro, comprensibile e soprattutto moderno e corrente, come segno di rispetto per chi sta studiando la nostra lingua.


----------



## dragonseven

Giusto, hai ragione Paul. Forse ho esagerato con le frasi che mi sono state poste. 
Chiedo scusa, mi sono lasciato trascinare dalla situazione. 

A questo punto credo che quel che non capisco sia chiaro e lo ripropongo per l'ultima volta, sperando di ottenere una risposta chiara da chi saprà fornirmela.
In passato il si passivante era usato molto più liberamente rispetto ad oggi, sia davanti che dopo il verbo, anche nella terza persona, e si posponeva alle particelle _mi, ti, ci, vi,_ e ai pronomi _il, lo, gli, li, la, le. _Formando locuzioni verbali del tipo: _dandosi, levatasi, avvicinatolesi, doverlosi, metterglisi, rendamisi_.
In altri casi veniva sottointeso.
Ora, oggi si dice qui e noto anche altrove che questa particella si può utilizzare in enclisi all'infinito (e non ci trovo nulla di sbagliato senonché Treccani afferma il contrario), ma vedo che è sempre sola, non è più accompagnata in enclisi da nessun altro pronome e particella. Perché?
Perché oggi si può dire con significato passivo "_*avvertirsi*_" e non si può dire "*avvertirlasi*" o simili?
Dal mio punto di vista sono d'accordo con quanto detto da Treccani sui pronominali (di contro accetto l'enclisi alla terza persona - _affittasi, vendonsi, leggasi, vedasi _ecc. ecc. - perché non la ritengo ambigua): non si dovrebbero dire entrambe.
Ma tant'è che non è così nell'uso odierno e la mia domanda, che credo legittima, è semplicemente questa:
Sono io che 'vedo storto' o chi usa la particella _si_ passivante in posizione enclitica all'infinito commette un errore?
Tutto qui.

Grazie per l'attenzione e le risposte in tema che certamente si presenteranno.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Ma tant'è che non è così nell'uso odierno e la mia domanda, che credo legittima, è semplicemente questa:
> Sono io che 'vedo storto' o chi usa la particella _si_ passivante in posizione enclitica all'infinito commette un errore?
> Tutto qui.


Ciao, dragonseven
Constato che adesso parli di 'si' passivante.
Ecco ancora qualche esempio recente che secondo me può mostrare che l'uso di questo 'si' in posizione enclitica all'infinito è ancora ben vivo ed è corretto:

_- Il punto saliente della pronuncia deve ravvisarsi..._(da 'Il diritto delle prove penali', Tonini-Conti anno 2012 - [studio universitario])
- _Il dolo deve ravvisarsi nella condotta di colui..._(da 'Manuale di diritto privato' di C.Gazzoni anno 1996 [testo universitario])
- _L'apporto massimo del compositore (Schoenberg) potrebbe riconoscersi nel periodo 1908-1912...(_da 'Programmi concertistici dell'Accademia    
   Nazionale di Santa Cecilia in Roma', anno 2014)

Queste fonti mi sembrano abbastanza autorevoli. Certo non si tratta del linguaggio che uno userebbe ogni giorno andando a fare la spesa, bensì di un linguaggio un po' elevato.  Comunque a mio parere dimostrano che la mia frase - da cui è nata la discussione, e che secondo me è senza dubbio analoga nella sua sintassi alle tre frasi-esempio sopracitate - non solo è corretta, ma corrisponde ad uno stile tuttora in uso.


----------



## Nino83

"Il provvedimento deve considerarsi illegittimo" > "deve essere considerato illegittimo"
"Premesso che deve ritenersi necessaria la preventiva contestazione" > "deve essere ritenuta necessaria"
"l'esclusione dal partito [...] deve considerarsi in contrasto con" > "deve essere considerata in contrasto con"

Sentenza del Tribunale di Roma, _il Corriere della Sera_, 19/02/2015
http://roma.corriere.it/notizie/cro...10-11e4-8ec8-87480054a31d.shtml?refresh_ce-cp

"deve ritenersi infondato/inammissibile il ricorso", "devono ritenersi infondate le censure/le eccezioni/le questioni/le domande" sono frasi normali presenti nelle sentenze.

Probabilmente la mia opinione è influenzata dal fatto che, avendo una laurea in legge, ho letto e leggo queste costruzioni ogni giorno in testi, sentenze e altri documenti, articoli di giornale e così via.

Certo, si potrà dire che si tratta di linguaggio amministrativo, burocratico, letterario, ma non penso che possa considerarsi grammaticalmente scorretto.
Ovviamente non lo si usa quando si va al supermercato a fare la spesa ma questo non significa che non sia spesso utilizzato in altri contesti, più o meno formali.

Altri due verbi usati con frequenza:
"deve accogliersi la richiesta, avanzata dal custode, di essere autorizzato a consultare i libri sociali"
_Il sequestro conservativo e giudiziario: aggiornato al nuovo processo civile, L. 18 giugno 2009, Antonio Gerardo Diana Giuffrè Editore, 2009 - 385 pagine_

"deve rigettarsi per carenza di legittimazione passiva la domanda con cui"
_Amministrazione e controlli. Società di persone. Imprese gestite da enti collettivi. Consorzi. Gruppi europei di interesse economico. Imprese Famigliari. Associazioni in partecipazione Santi Francesco CEDAM, 02 mag 2011 - 912 pagine_ 

Con soggetto anteposto al verbo: 
"consegue che il ricorso deve rigettarsi anche per tale profilo" 
_La condizione giuridica dello straniero in Italia nella giurisprudenza, Andrea Di Francia Giuffrè Editore, 2006 - 627 pagine_ 

"In conclusione, il ricorso deve accogliersi per quanto di ragione e il decreto impugnato deve cassarsi." 
_Danni non patrimoniali, danno morale, persone giuridiche, legittimità Cassazione Civile, sez. I, sentenza 07/01/2008 n° 31_


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> bensì di un linguaggio un po' elevato.


Dubito che questa costruzione rappresenti un linguaggio di tipo elevato.
Quanto alla correttezza della tua frase, non credo la si possa ritenere tale sulla base di questi esempi, almeno a livello standard.


Nino83 said:


> Certo, si potrà dire che si tratta di linguaggio amministrativo, burocratico, letterario, ma non penso che possa considerarsi grammaticalmente scorretto.
> Ovviamente non lo si usa quando si va al supermercato a fare la spesa ma questo non significa che non sia spesso utilizzato in altri contesti, più o meno formali.


 È proprio questo ciò che mi interessa capire: se questo tipo di costrutto è più o meno formale o informale.
D'altronde penso che si sia tutti d'accordo nel ritenere il linguaggio burocratico-amministrativo (e comunque tutti i casi sinora importati) fuori dalla rilevanza lessico-sintattica propria della lingua per la formulazione di regole e studi grammaticali.

Proviamo per un attimo a ragionare sul _si_ passivante in occorrenza con un modale all'infinito che regge un altro infinito. Dove andrebbe posto il “clitico” in enclisi? al primo o al secondo infinito?

"_Una differenza di pronuncia ha bisogno di un buon orecchio per dover/poter essere avvertita_."
_a_. "... _per dover*si*/poter*si* avvertire._";
_b_. "... _per dover/poter avvertir*si*._".

Io non ho dubbi sul fatto che sia più idonea la variante _a. _(quella ad esser corretta delle due). Sono inoltre convinto che tuttavia la forma migliore, anche per norma in italiano moderno, sia quella con la particella _si_ in posizione proclitica, di certo non in questo esempio, perché, come ha bene ricordato Nino nel suo post #48, l'enclisi all'infinito non solo è possibile bensì dovuta, ma nel caso in oggetto in OP -dove ritengo il predicato verbale "(si) dovesse avvertire", una forma finita del verbo e non una forma di quelle riportate da Nino nella quale si ha esclusivamente l'enclitica.
Tutto questo dovrebbe valere per i clitici non facenti parte del verbo, poiché, in caso contrario, la norma dà preferenza alla proclisi, tuttavia non esclude l'enclisi, seppur facoltativa.


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Sono inoltre convinto che tuttavia la forma migliore, anche per norma in italiano moderno, sia quella con la particella _si_ in posizione proclitica



Quindi la proclisi con il "si passivante" sarebbe migliore ma non l'unica possibile o grammaticalmente corretta e, di conseguenza, la frase in oggetto è grammaticalmente corretta (a meno che non si considerino sentenze, libri e qualche articolo di giornale, sgrammaticati). 

Possono essere d'accordo sulla frequenza (è di gran lunga più frequente la proclisi in questi casi), ma comunque l'enclisi in questi casi, a mio avviso, è da considerarsi corretta.


----------



## dragonseven

Io intendevo che può essere considerata corretta anche l'enclisi con il verbo modale, non con l'infinito che lo segue!


----------



## Nino83

Ah, ok, non avevo capito.
Si, anche a me sembra migliore la prima, nel caso di due infiniti consecutivi. 
ma non saprei dire se la seconda è corretta o meno.


----------



## dragonseven

Nino83 said:


> ma non saprei dire se la seconda è corretta o meno.


Appunto, vale anche per me. 
Dal mio punto di vista è corretta grammaticalmente, ma non in diatesi passiva.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Dubito che questa costruzione rappresenti un linguaggio di tipo elevato.
> Quanto alla correttezza della tua frase, non credo la si possa ritenere tale sulla base di questi esempi, almeno a livello standard


Ciao, dragonseven
Io ho portato vari esempi antichi e moderni che dimostrano l'uso diffuso e la correttezza della costruzione presente nella mia frase, esempi più autorevoli e meno autorevoli.  Vedo che però per te non sono convincenti (mi sembra che tu li voglia comunque rifiutare, forse...per partito preso). 
 Dato che finirei per ripetermi, e che in fondo quello che avevo da dire in proposito l'ho detto (senza riuscire a convincerti), sarebbe inutile che io intervenissi ancora in questa discussione.


----------



## Nino83

Concordo con bearded man. Inoltre l'esempio con due infiniti è differente dalla frase in OP. 
Se dobbiamo attenerci alla frase in oggetto, il "si passivante" in posizione enclitica all'infinito è ben attestato, presente e ricorrente nella lingua italiana e corretto dal punto di vista grammaticale.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Bearded Man, 
Ammetto di aver esagerato dicendo che il linguaggio burocratico-amministrativo non sia un linguaggio elevato, naturalmente è da considerarsi di registro alto.
Rimango però fermo su tutto il resto e aggiungo che personalmente sia nello standard che nel formale non lo adopererò.
Non rifiuto "per partito preso", io ho posto delle domande rappresentanti i miei dubbi e a queste non ho ricevuto risposta alcuna che li risolvesse; ho portato considerazioni fondate su regole e norme, non sono state smentite e in qualche modo neppure considerate (o solo in parte); a favore della costruzione la discussione è stata “sommersa”  di esempi perlopiù burocratici: se è solo l'uso che dà ragione a una costruzione per validarla grammaticalmente, mi spiace ma non sono d'accordo.
Poi, sarò probabilmente in torto essendo io l'unico a contestare tale forma come facente parte al registro standard.
Senza prove evidenti, rimarrò della mia. 


Nino83 said:


> Inoltre l'esempio con due infiniti è differente dalla frase in OP.


 Scusami Nino, ma in che senso è "differente"? Non c'entra nulla con il discorso? Non prova nulla?


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> io ho posto delle domande rappresentanti i miei dubbi e a queste non ho ricevuto risposta alcuna che li risolvesse; ho portato considerazioni fondate su regole e norme, che non sono state smentite e in qualche modo neppure considerate


Ritiro quanto ho detto circa il mio proposito di non intervenire più, in quanto il messaggio di dragonseven esprime un ..rimprovero in parte giustificato.
A me sembra che il punto di disaccordo principale tra di noi riguardi la regola da lui citata al #29, tratta dalla Treccani.  Questa regola dice che i verbi con un 'si' passivo o impersonale non sono da annoverarsi tra i verbi 'pronominali'.  Dragon ne deduce che ''avvertirsi''  è pronominale, cioè riflessivo intensivo. Io deduco invece che è proprio passivo/impersonale.
Perché secondo me  non è riflessivo (ma è solo apparentemente riflessivo nella forma)? Perché in nessun caso significa 'avvertire se stesso/-i'.   E' soltanto l'infinito enclitico di un verbo passivato/impersonale ''si avverte''. Mi spiego meglio: secondo me ogni verbo transitivo impersonale ha anche una natura passiva o passivata, come ho cercato di esprimere al mio #21 (e qui è dragon che non lo ha preso molto in considerazione).

Si affitta l'appartamento: che cosa si fa(=che cosa fa la gente)? si affitta (si impersonale),
si affitta l'appartamento: che cosa fa l'appartamento? viene affittato (si passivante).
Si può avvertire la differenza: che cosa si può fare(=che cosa può fare la gente)? si impersonale
si può avvertire la differenza: che cosa può fare la differenza? Essere avvertita. si passivante.

Pertanto la regola da applicare nel caso dell'infinito è quella relativa ai verbi passivi/impersonali, e - come hanno mostrato gli ormai innumerevoli esempi citati da me e da Nino - l'infinito col si enclitico qui è corretto. Gli appartamenti possono affittarsi, la differenza dovrebbe avvertirsi.

Un buon esempio vale più di mille regole.


----------



## dragonseven

Nella frase in OP il predicato verbale lo considero in forma finita, poiché il verbo modale che ha funzione sintattica regge quello all'infinito che ha funzione semantica. Se non ci fosse il modale, di certo il verbo retto avrebbe forma finita.
Personalmente, quando trovo un predicato verbale con la particella _si _enclitica all'infinito, la considero anzitutto pronominale (_riflessiva: diretto, indiretto, reciproco, intensivo_), poi passivante, poi impersonale (in questi due casi ritengo il verbo anomalo).


bearded man said:


> Questa regola dice che i verbi con un 'si' passivo o impersonale non sono da annoverarsi tra i verbi 'pronominali'.


 Secondo me questa regola afferma che un _si _passivante o impersonale non può far parte del verbo, non può essere enclitica (tranne che per alcuni verbi, pochi, in terza persona ormai fissati, come ho già avuto modo di segnalare e ai quali aggiungo _dicesi, trattasi_), perché non ha valore di pronome o avverbio, ma serve solo come operatore agendo sulla struttura argomentale.
Mi rendo conto inoltre di non aver esplicitato bene la mia valutazione sulla costruzione in oggetto, la quale non ritengo sia di per sé agrammaticale, bensì anomala: non perfettamente accettabile grammaticalmente.
Riporto un'altra regola che ho (anche Nino in verità) solo accennato nei miei post precedenti:





> Diversamente dall’italiano contemporaneo, ove la posizione normale del clitico è preverbale con i verbi di modo finito e postverbale con quelli di modo non finito e l’imperativo positivo, la distribuzione dei clitici in italiano antico era fortemente dipendente dalla loro posizione rispetto al confine (superficiale) di frase, prescindendo dalla forma morfosintattica del verbo. Osservando il fenomeno da un punto di vista sintattico, quindi, la legge Tobler-Mussafia può essere interpretata come una vera e propria restrizione che impedisce ai clitici di stare dopo un confine superficiale di frase (cfr. Marcantonio 1980: 147; Wanner 1981: 335).
> 
> Tale restrizione diviene progressivamente meno stretta nei casi della tipologia sintattica (b) [attinente, alla sua relazione formale profonda con il resto della frase], nei quali si può supporre che la posizione pre- o postverbale del clitico dipenda dalla percezione, da parte del parlante, dell’assenza o presenza di un confine tra la principale e la dipendente. È proprio a partire da esempi di questo tipo che già dal XIII secolo la posizione proclitica cominciò a imporsi su quella enclitica (cfr. Ramsden 1963; Maiden 1995 [1998]). LINK


 Nulla vieta di tornare a scrivere come prima del XIII secolo. 


P.s.: @Bearded man
Scusami, ma cosa non ho preso in considerazione al post #21?  Dopo la risposta di Nino che include quella del Serianni, con la quale sono perfettamente d'accordo, rispondo in #23 e #31.
Inoltre, credevo, dopo il tuo #32, che si potesse definire chiusa la questione sulla intersezione, e delle differenze, tra _si _passivante ed impersonale.


bearded man said:


> secondo me ogni verbo transitivo impersonale ha anche una natura passiva o passivata


 Forse è lo stesso però per me è il contrario: ogni _si_ passivante ha una natura impersonale (a questo proposito val la pena dare un'occhiata anche QUI al punto 3.).


P.p.s.: Per "esempi validi" intendo dire "ripresi da autori che hanno fatto la storia della letteratura italiana" o di giornalisti di indubbia attenzione nella scrittura, per esempio: Machiavelli, Dante, Boccaccio, Leopardi, Foscolo, D'Annunzio, Svevo, Verga, Pirandello, Eco, E. Scalfari, I. Montanelli ecc. ecc.


----------



## bearded

Allora mi permetto di fare un riassunto (a modo mio) del messaggio di dragonseven #65:
Tutte queste persone o istituzioni, e i loro scritti

Lupoi (Giurisprudenza), 2009
Storia della musica ,1974
Rassegna nazionale, 1907
Padre Segneri, 1714
Bonifazi (giurista) 1757
Italia Oggi, 2015
Accademia di Sta. Cecilia, 2014

si esprimono in uno stile che andava bene solo prima del XIII secolo.
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Non vedi l'assurdità di quanto sostieni?
''Davvero, il tuo messaggio io non so in che altro modo debba intendersi''.
Anche una frase come questa, moderna e al limite del colloquiale, fa uso della costruzione che non ti convince (e non c'è bisogno di scomodare Machiavelli, Scalfari...).


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> Non vedi l'assurdità di quanto sostieni?


 Assolutamente no! 
Prendo la citazione più antica da te riportata:


bearded man said:


> - _(la 'voce' della carne) non deve udirsi quando ripugna al patire _(Opere del Padre Paolo Segneri, 1714)


 Uno strenuo difensore del congiuntivo come te, non dovrebbe ritenere che qui sia necessario detto modo verbale?

(Dal mio punto di vista "_quando_" qui significa "qualora", sempreché sia scritto in stile letterario.)


----------



## bearded

Caro dragonseven,
Spero che tu non te la sia presa per la parola 'assurdità' (stavo per ''editare'' trasformandola in 'irragionevolezza', ma tu sei stato più veloce).
No, io lì il congiuntivo non ce l'avrei messo - non è che lo metta proprio dappertutto...
Per me la frase significa ''in tutti i casi in cui ciò risulta (non: qualora risulti) ripugnante di fronte alla sofferenza altrui, è opportuno che le esigenze della carne non si facciano sentire''.  Ma direi di abbandonare l'argomento che è...fuori tema.
Propongo anche di cessare la discussione principale, seppellendo l'ascia di guerra: ormai ciascuno resterà del suo parere, credo, e....amici come prima. Peccato non aver raggiunto un punto di vista valido per tutti.


----------



## dragonseven

Ma figurati! Certo che non me la sono presa, se no l'avrei detto; come mi è già capitato di fare anche in questa discussione su una mia impressione seppur breve.  E certo! Amici come prima. Perché altrimenti?! 
Per quanto concerne la tua proposta di cessare la prosecuzione di questa discussione, è chiaro che non posso condividere tale proposito. 
Rispetto la tua decisione (di abbandonare, non di invitare gli altri a farlo ), soprattutto dopo una sessantina di messaggi di tre “pionieri” che ci hanno provato a dirimere questo mio fardello, finendo per girarci solo attorno senza arrivare a una risposta soddisfacente per tutti. 
Ma spero che altri utenti possano chiarire prima o poi questa questione.
Nel frattempo, proseguirò per la mia strada, cercando di evitare tale composizione sintattica e limitandomi ad anteporre tale particella ai predicati verbali. Sicuro così di non sbagliare e di non confondere le idee a nessuno.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> cercando di evitare tale composizione sintattica e limitandomi ad anteporre tale particella


Peccato! La particella posposta è tanto elegante.


----------

